

VMware Fusion 3.1 - Better, Stronger, Faster Than Ever - Ghost_Noname
http://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/2010/05/vmware-fusion-31-better-stronger-faster-than-ever.html

======
tkho
I installed it this afternoon and did notice the performance increase they
mention--Outlook in Windows 7 feels a lot snappier.

Want to mention that I'm kind of amused that in 2010, Windows apps are still
redrawing the occluded portions of windows when you switch to them.

